# Got an awesome idea!



## GRafyx (May 25, 2013)

I just got an awesome idea I want to share; I just bought a cheap stoboscope with variable speed.

Here' s the process; 

In a large area, at night, or at least in a dark place, put your camera on a tripod, with a shutter speed of 10-20 s.

Turn on your stroboscope at the lowest speed.

Put the timer at 10s, so you can run in front of the camera after you triggered the shutter

Press the button of your camera, run in front of your camera. When the shutter opens, begin running in a straight line.

I didn' t tried it yet, I think I'll post the results tomorrow!
Show me your results!


----------



## TCampbell (May 25, 2013)

High-end speedlights already have this feature.  It's called "stroboscopic" or "multi-strobic" mode.  Canon 580EX II and 600EX-RT have it.  The 430EX II and below do not (although the 430 will fire as a slave to a commander in multi-strobic mode ... but it's the master that sets the frequency and number of times to fire.)

See:  Canon Professional Network - Stroboscopic flash


----------



## Nahin (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey *GRafyx*please provide the result, i can't wait to see this. Hopefully it will be stunning. please post its result as soon as possible, i wanna to make one as like this.


----------

